
HN shortchanged me – 50% karma tax - purple_ducks
After posting a link yesterday which received 235 points, I feel disappointed that I have only received ~50% of this to date.<p>I have no problem doing my part by paying karma tax but I feel this tax is too high.<p>I have posted links on other sites and have never been taxed such a high amount.
======
Phithagoras
It could be that some of the votes were from spam/bot accounts and didn't go
to your personal karma.

------
onion2k
That isn't a tax.

~~~
rapnie
Yes, this is just how it works for everyone, I believe.

